# Marriage Date



## sib4u (Dec 21, 2010)

There is a difference of 6 months between my nikkah and marriage ceremony. The nikkah registration date is mentioned on Nikkah nama and marriage certificate from Nadra. 
I have wedding cards from marriage ceremony. 
What date should be written in section Date of Marriage in form 47SP?


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

See this post:
http://www.australiaforum.com/issue...-fyi-pakistan-nadra-marriage-certificate.html


----------

